# Menu au-dessus du bureau Lion



## guilite (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai beaucoup d'icônes sur ma barre de menu (celle qui se trouve toujours au-dessus de l'écran principal; je ne sais pas vraiment son nom). Je voudrais:
Soit, grouper le menu (exemple: avoir un menu SAFARI et les sous-menu en cliquant dessus)
Soit, grouper ou déplacer les icônes de cette barre.

La première solution demanderais l'utilisation d'un logiciel, pour la seconde, il me faudra "un truc" mais je ne sais plus laquelle malgré mes recherches.

J'aimerai bien trouver une solution pour regrouper le menu car je le trouve très encombrant!

Merci d'avance à celle ou celui qui pourra me mettre sur une piste de solution.

Et bonne journée, soirée ou ... nuit ;-)

Vincent


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2011)

Hello.

Beaucoup d'applications ont une option qui permet de cacher l'icône de la barre des menus.
As-tu regardé dans les préférences ?

Pour les applis Apple (Volume, TimeMachine, Airport, etc...) c'est dans les préférences système que tu peux régler l'affichage de l'icône dans la barre ou pas.


----------



## guilite (9 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Oui, j'ai déjà regardé. Certaines icônes peuvent être déplacées avec la combinaison de touche "cmd" + clic et glisser de la souris. Malheureusement, pas toutes.
Il me semblerait intéressant de pouvoir regrouper le texte du menu à droite de la pomme en un seul menu avec sous-menu.
Je ne sais pas si un programme existe et pour chercher, il faudrait au moins que je puisse nommer correctement cette barre où se trouve les icônes et le menu du programme ouvert.

Merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2011)

Elle s'appelle ... la barre des menus 

Je n'ai jamais vu d'application permettant de regrouper tout le texte de gauche (Fichier, Edition, Présentation,...)
Le ménage doit plutôt se faire du coté droit, près de l'horloge.

Personnellement je n'ai que trois icônes de ce coté.


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Décembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Le ménage doit plutôt se faire du coté droit, près de l'horloge.



+1 :sleep:


----------



## brunocc (21 Décembre 2011)

Une solution pour n'afficher que le pourcentage de la batterie mais pas l'icône ?


----------



## scherel (21 Décembre 2011)

brunocc a dit:


> Une solution pour n'afficher que le pourcentage de la batterie mais pas l'icône ?



SlimBatteryMonitor


----------



## brunocc (22 Décembre 2011)

scherel a dit:


> SlimBatteryMonitor



Merci ! Petit programme bien pratique


----------

